# Looking for a potato recipe



## kentuckiense (Nov 13, 2006)

Obviously aware of my status as one of the foremost miniature vegetable connoisseurs, John sent me 9 tiny potatoes and I'm not quite sure how to prepare them. Does anyone have any suggestions?







I will also consider trades if you have miniature rhubarb.


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 13, 2006)

stick toothpick in char with lighter for 30 seconds and dip in butteroke: 
those are small tatos


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 13, 2006)

1 cup boiling salt water and a few minutes should do you...then seve with mini butter pads 

Recipe from the dollhouse collection oke:


----------



## cdub (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude, John just sent you rabbit poop. I think he's trying to say something.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 13, 2006)

Plant them! Are those Egret Potatos (_Potato radiata_ lol) oke:

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

Are those really potatoes? I was thinking orchids....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes they do look like cyp tubers, maybe they're not potatoes.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 14, 2006)

They are potatoes and I am going to eat them.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

You'll both be sorry when he finds out he shipped new Cyp hybrids by mistake and your meal of mini-fries turns out to have not been potatoes at all... oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 14, 2006)

Well if they aren't Habenarias, peel them, mash them, and roll them up into a single french fry and deep fry it. First you may want to get some of the really tiny tomatos called Spoon Tomatos and make ketchup out of one of them oke:

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Well if they aren't Habenarias, peel them, mash them, and roll them up into a single french fry and deep fry it. First you may want to get some of the really tiny tomatos called Spoon Tomatos and make ketchup out of one of them oke:
> 
> Jon



Actually, someone totally did the extreme of this recently. 
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=111577.msg%msg_id%


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2006)

look yummy.....second poster/first responder looks yummy too :evil:


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

Marco said:


> look yummy.....second poster/first responder looks yummy too :evil:



Leave it to Marco to find the real morsel...:rollhappy:


----------

